# Police taser shoot boy's pet chihuaha



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Police taser shoot boy's pet chihuaha

Does anyone else think the police officer went too far?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I dont if the dog was agressive and bit that much sorry its the best place for it. It could have bit a kid, just because its a small dog dont under estimate it.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I dont if the dog was agressive and bit that much sorry its the best place for it. It could have bit a kid, just because its a small dog dont under estimate it.


Oh I completely agree with that, but don't you think the taser was enough? Those things bring down a man over 200 pounds!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Personally i would have thought being such a small dog even kicking it would have had some effect but shooting it by taser or gun is extreme and cruel in my opinion.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

it probably was enough but it sounds like the dog was agressive and as i say its probably for the best. Sad but atleast no small kids where hurt.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh thats discusting!!! what whimps theyre just a joke!!! they want locking up for cruelty!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm sorry but this dog bit a jogger and then bit the police officer 26 times and left a tooth in him.If i've read it right the tazer didn't work so they shot the dog.Why it took 3 shots i don't know,but as has been said if this had been a large dog would people think the same?*


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

That all sounds a little fishy to me :skep:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> That all sounds a little fishy to me :skep:


i was thinking the same, isnt the police officer abit thick to let the 2.3kg dog bite him 26 times? Surely after the first one you'd fine another way of getting the animal? but 26 time and then shoot it 3 times thats shocking. It weighs less then my cat and all you'd need is a big blanket and a cat basket to plonk it in


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Personally i would have thought being such a small dog even kicking it would have had some effect but shooting it by taser or gun is extreme and cruel in my opinion.


I agree, a police office via a dog and 26 bites?!? Nah, doesnt sound rite.
Ive seen police programmes where they have caught there suspect but continue to give them a good beating...in my opinion this is wrong and abuse of their power.

Anyone thought the dog could have been scared?  I agree if vicious it shouldnt be around...but hey, there is more humane ways of doing this...


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Daynna said:


> i was thinking the same, isnt the police officer abit thick to let the 2.3kg dog bite him 26 times? Surely after the first one you'd fine another way of getting the animal? but 26 time and then shoot it 3 times thats shocking. It weighs less then my cat and all you'd need is a big blanket and a cat basket to plonk it in


I agree! seriously, there must have been a better way to control this dog!

I get the "no-discrimination" statement but there IS a difference between an enraged (if it was..) chi and an enraged bull mastiff...
There is no way you need to shoot to control a little chi, take your jacket off and wrap it in it or hold it by the scruff...

26 times was probably 26 attempts by the scared little dog to get rid of the man..probably ended up giving the police officer a couple of bruises, some scratches and possibly a couple of proper tooth marks...


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

This just scares me.:sad:Agreed that the dog needed controlling and the police are within their rights to respond to threats. But a 5Ib dog? c'mon. Im pretty sure I could grab my 6Iber without getting bit 26 times.
Its called a proportionate reponse and was clearly lacking here.:thumbdown:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> This just scares me.:sad:Agreed that the dog needed controlling and the police are within their rights to respond to threats. But a 5Ib dog? c'mon. Im pretty sure I could grab my 6Iber without getting bit 26 times.
> Its called a proportionate reponse and was clearly lacking here.:thumbdown:


Agreed 
It's a sad thing but nothing can be done now I suppose.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

the dog was probably petrified. its so small compared to a police officer. the police clearly didnt know what they were doing so animal control should have been called in, if the police are unconfident the dog would sense that and be more scared, a blanket would have done, or a tranquilizer dart. police must of been idiots to get bitten 26 times and tazering it would hav mede it worse, if they really needed to tazer it surely they would have put it straight into a carrier or sumthing before it recovered. sounds to me like the police were either completly useless and stupid i which case why are they police or they just dont like dogs and knew exactly what they were doing. id go with the second theory. wouldnt be the first time something like this has happened.


----------



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> the dog was probably petrified. its so small compared to a police officer. the police clearly didnt know what they were doing so animal control should have been called in, if the police are unconfident the dog would sense that and be more scared, a blanket would have done, or a tranquilizer dart. police must of been idiots to get bitten 26 times and tazering it would hav mede it worse, if they really needed to tazer it surely they would have put it straight into a carrier or sumthing before it recovered. sounds to me like the police were either completly useless and stupid i which case why are they police or they just dont like dogs and knew exactly what they were doing. id go with the second theory. wouldnt be the first time something like this has happened.


I agree.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

cassie01 said:


> the dog was probably petrified. its so small compared to a police officer. the police clearly didnt know what they were doing so animal control should have been called in, if the police are unconfident the dog would sense that and be more scared, a blanket would have done, or a tranquilizer dart. police must of been idiots to get bitten 26 times and tazering it would hav mede it worse, if they really needed to tazer it surely they would have put it straight into a carrier or sumthing before it recovered. sounds to me like the police were either completly useless and stupid i which case why are they police or they just dont like dogs and knew exactly what they were doing. id go with the second theory. wouldnt be the first time something like this has happened.


I feel just because its a Chi people have thought about it if it was a staffi or german shepard people would just say its sad but the dog was dangerous.. I think to say the police didnt know what they where doings abit harsh just imagine if they did take the dog to a vets it behaved then got home escaped and bit someone. what then.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> I feel just because its a Chi people have thought about it if it was a staffi or german shepard people would just say its sad but the dog was dangerous.. I think to say the police didnt know what they where doings abit harsh just imagine if they did take the dog to a vets it behaved then got home escaped and bit someone. what then.


id say the same no matter the breed. if people dont know how to handle dogs they shouldnt do it, professionals should have been called in. you wouldnt get a plumber to sort out the electricity so why expectpolice to do a dog wardens job. they should have just monitored the situation while waiting for professional backup.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

cassie01 said:


> id say the same no matter the breed. if people dont know how to handle dogs they shouldnt do it, professionals should have been called in. you wouldnt get a plumber to sort out the electricity so why expectpolice to do a dog wardens job. they should have just monitored the situation while waiting for professional backup.


surely the police do have experience of dog handling?? it just said police in the report.


----------



## Flyermay (Jul 5, 2009)

This madness has to be stopped!!!

Please sign the official petition against British officers torturing more people with 50,000 volts electro-shock.

Sign now at: Petition to: end the use of taser guns in our police forces. | Number10.gov.uk

370+ human beings have already been killed by police tasers in North America, and many more have been incapacitated for life.


----------

